# Let's see those fuzzy (or not!) weanlings!



## ShaunaL (Nov 18, 2008)

We all drooled over everyone's gorgeous babies this spring, now let's see what they look like now. Come on, we all know it's cold and wet most places right now, we don't care if they are fuzzy and muddy




Make sure to post up their newborn pics too





Here's my silly girl with her beautiful mama (the photo and my baby are courtesy of Erica K)






Not a little one any more, 8 months old now










ok, let's see some babies!


----------



## markadoodle (Nov 18, 2008)

WELL Misty is not a weanling anymore



but she IS a cute 6 month old

before: april-23-2008 ( was born the 22nd)





shes hiding behind mommy






with my cousin-practally my brother

Her as of nov 18 08: ya I took them like 10 mins ago lol


----------



## kaykay (Nov 18, 2008)

I have been really bad about pictures this year. but heres vick and jim as a newborn and now. I kept saying Vickwas black but no one would belive me LOL

Newborn






Now











Jim as a foal






Jim now


----------



## markadoodle (Nov 18, 2008)

cute minis kaykay


----------



## Leeana (Nov 18, 2008)

Here is one of my fillys from this year. She is so tiny, i think she will mature under 31" ...STS Steel'N The Spotlight aka "Ally". She is such a cute little bug.

*May* (about or a little less then a month old)






*July*






*September*
















*This week...*





















A few weeks ago..to cute to not include


----------



## ShaunaL (Nov 18, 2008)

Yay! They are all so precious now! I LOVE LOVE LOVE those markings on Misty and Jim. I know there are many more out there, Jill, Erica, Irish Hills and everyone else



Let's keep them coming, I need that baby fix to tide me over til foals arrive


----------



## Erica (Nov 18, 2008)

Some of mine....as growing kids

Erica's Big City Echo Me Perfect

(Erica's Applewood Adventuress - multi National champion producer x Little Kings Big City Buck - multi National Champion producer)

Res. National Champion in Futurity and Open






a little older






and cleaned up











Erica's Knock U Out

(Erica's Knock Your Socks Off HOF - multi National Champion x Cross Country Take My Breath Away HOF - Res. National Champion)

National Top Ten

as a new baby






as a kiddo






cleaned up











Erica's Full Throttle

(Erica's RFM Spring Thunder HOF - multi National Champion x Cross Country Take My Breath Away HOF - Res. National Champion)

Res. National Champion

as a baby






grown up


----------



## Erica (Nov 18, 2008)

Erica's Takin' My Turn

(Erica's Just Wait and See x Cross Country Take My Breath Away HOF - Res. National Champion)

newborn






as a little one






grown up











Erica's Too Much Too Touch

(Erica's Can't Touch This - National Top Ten x Cross Country Take My Breath Away HOF - Res. Natioanl Champion)

brand new






as a baby






grown up


----------



## kayla221444 (Nov 18, 2008)

Erica said:


> Erica's Takin' My Turn(Erica's Just Wait and See x Cross Country Take My Breath Away HOF - Res. National Champion)
> 
> newborn
> 
> ...


what stunning overo foals you got there



!!! Would love to see photos of mom and dad of each!!


----------



## markadoodle (Nov 18, 2008)

ShaunaL said:


> Yay! They are all so precious now! I LOVE LOVE LOVE those markings on Misty and Jim. I know there are many more out there, Jill, Erica, Irish Hills and everyone else
> 
> 
> 
> Let's keep them coming, I need that baby fix to tide me over til foals arrive



if u maen my misty then thankyou very much


----------



## ShaunaL (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes, I mean your little Misty



Very cute blaze.

Erica I am IN LOVE with Echo Me Perfect!! When you get tired of her she wants to come live with her sister out in sunny California, I can see it in her eyes


----------



## markadoodle (Nov 19, 2008)

ShaunaL said:


> Yes, I mean your little Misty
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute blaze..Erica I am IN LOVE with Echo Me Perfect!! When you get tired of her she wants to come live with her sister out in sunny California, I can see it in her eyes



Thankyou and ya i saw echo me perfect and was like wow i want that horse LOL


----------



## streaker (Nov 19, 2008)

Erica said:


> Some of mine....as growing kids
> 
> Erica's Big City Echo Me Perfect
> 
> ...


----------



## Relic (Nov 19, 2008)

Eddie 6 months old now



spoiled rotten to the core.


----------



## markadoodle (Nov 19, 2008)

CUTIE


----------



## Getitia (Nov 19, 2008)

Here are a few of the foals we produced in 2008

An aspc/amhr homozygous filly - full sister to Amazing Grace.

This is Grace Kelly - a later foal who didn't make it to Nationals this year






aspc/amhr homozygous blue roan filly - Glory who was Reserve Champion at the Nationals this year






amha/amhr colt - our tiny guy by Ramblin Starbucks (was 26 inches at Nationals)

He won two top tens and a National Champion






aspc/amhr under divison colt - Doubletake

Was National Champion in both Futurity and the open class - in some huge classes






aspc/amhr under division gelding - another small guy - Ceasefire was National Champion and top ten






I love this head shot -






And Satin - who is aspc/amhr and DNA tested smoky black - she is the first foal from Image our Papo son - and this year she just wasn't mature enough for Nationals


----------



## markadoodle (Nov 20, 2008)

he isnt a foal or a mini but he is gettin' pretty fuzzy


----------



## Erica (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks guys, I just LOVE little Echo too.....would sure love a repeat



for myself.

I miss her and sometimes regret letting her go, but she in a great home, was bought this summer by some special friends of mine - Michael and Mary Collings, the proud owners of "Froggy" the 08 World Jr champion mare....and right now Ms. Echo is at Alliance getting prepped for 09. Can't wait to see what she looks like grown up.

Echo is a squirt but her attitude is out there - definetly got the Echo attitude......of course her dam is my Echo daughter and her sire is my Buckeroo son, so she thinks she's the cats meow. she's also a maternal sibling to Destiny, or as I call him "Mr. Tude"


----------



## markadoodle (Nov 20, 2008)

Erica said:


> Thanks guys, I just LOVE little Echo too.....would sure love a repeat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i hope u didnt my my t.bs pic on ther?


----------



## HGFarm (Nov 20, 2008)

I just have one foal left here from 2008.... Cinnamon Stick- I call him Red...

Here he is at about a month old...






And about a month ago.. with his head and neck clipped.......











And Erica, that buckskin is waaaay too ugly to be left at your farm. I think AZ would be a much better home for her- far out of your sight so you won't be further embarrassed!! Wow, she is awesome!


----------



## Technicolor Pony (Nov 21, 2008)

Here is our only 2008 baby... she was born in April.... Technicolor Sioux ZQ (or Suzy Quzy as we call her around here...) She's so tiny!!!

This is her then...

















And this is her now... Excuse the belly.... we are working on that...


----------



## River Wood (Nov 22, 2008)

Just a few of the weanlings we have this year.




(filly)




(colt)




(colt)


----------



## turtlecreek (Nov 22, 2008)

Fuzzy Fuzzy!!


----------



## minie812 (Nov 23, 2008)

Well Tango was our first filly foal from Fiesta and this pic was taken this morning. She is now 4 1/2 mths and measured at 24" and fully weaned. She prefers to hang out with Fiesta (they both have such a sweet demeaner & sooo laid back) and boy is she a fuzz-butt!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 24, 2008)

They grow so fast!

Sierra aka CheyAuts Perfect Attraction (she was born late April)




































And Solitaire aka CheyAuts Cowboy Diamond Solitaire (born mid May)































Jessi


----------



## Stef (Nov 26, 2008)

Here is our little one Shilo



, she is just a little spitfire!

Here she is not even 12hours old.






And now at almost six months.


----------



## Steph (Dec 3, 2008)

I know it's a little late, but I just got some pictures of her and figured I'd post them.

Erica's Banditos Chiquita ( Little Kings B T Buck Bandito x Little Kings Wild Thunder):

At a couple days old:






And just last week:


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Dec 3, 2008)

TJ, blue eyed black appaloosa + splash colt:






Royal, solid chestnut colt:






Both today playing in the snow:


----------



## New2Minis (Dec 3, 2008)

ERICA, I LUV



,LUV



,LUUUUVVVV






.......Erica's Too Much Too Touch !!! WHAT A BEAUTY.....


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Dec 4, 2008)

You all have absolutely gorgeous babies!!! I just joined this website and it looks like fun so I thought I would share too!

This is a black colt that will mature around 28 in.






This is our blue roan pinto filly:






This is my pintaloosa filly she is shedding out to a dark liver chestnut and she has a frosted blanket that you can see on her brown spots!












This is our cremello little kings buck echo and lucky four blue heritage grandson






This is a silver red roan filly out of A Stable Business Blue Lite Special






This is a buckskin Buck Echo grandson, he is challenging my 28" black pinto stallion


----------



## Margaret (Dec 5, 2008)

Here are a few fuzzy weanling pics of a weanling Champagne filly we sold from eariler this year.


----------



## dreaminmini (Dec 5, 2008)

CheyAut said:


> They grow so fast!
> Sierra aka CheyAuts Perfect Attraction (she was born late April)
> 
> 
> ...


Very pretty! I just love her! She looks like the perfect combination of a going concern and a sweetheart. Good luck with her in the future.


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Dec 6, 2008)

The only 2008 foal I have left, I just can't seem to be able to part with him, or find the right home for him...

*Crayonbox Don't Worry Be Happy*

2 weeks old:






1 month old:






5 months old, I just love his head!


----------



## minie812 (Dec 6, 2008)

Margaret said:


> Here are a few fuzzy weanling pics of a weanling Champagne filly we sold from eariler this year.


I LOVE that third pic of your foal...I think I see a smile?


----------



## CheyAut (Dec 8, 2008)

Dreaminmini, thanks!



It's two different fillies, not sure if you noticed that



They look so much alike, I had a lot of people ask if they're twins  They do have the same sire. I think they'll make a cute driving pair!


----------



## Reble (Dec 8, 2008)

_Kavelbel C. Aprils No Fool Fourteen_


----------



## albahurst (Dec 9, 2008)

I am not sure if I can get these photos to post- seems I never can get it figured out, but here goes.....

http://albahurst.com/wp-content/uploads/20...-8519-thumb.jpg

Seems like the photo won't post- but maybe the link will work.

I have another weaner, but her photo isn't yet on the web. So, you will have to wait!

Peggy


----------

